
Ask HN: Can Bitcoin (or Blockchain) ever achieve 1M transactions per second? - youdarealmvp
Is this possible? And I&#x27;m talking about results&#x2F;experiments&#x2F;systems that have actually shown this, and not just made claims of &quot;scalability&quot; without presenting any results?
======
CryptoPunk
In theory, Ethereum's scaling plan let's it reach 1 million transactions per
second: [https://www.ccn.com/vitalik-buterin-ethereum-will-
eventually...](https://www.ccn.com/vitalik-buterin-ethereum-will-eventually-
achieve-1-million-transactions-per-second/)

How that works out in practice remains to be seen.

Recent developments are encouraging for scalability. For example Roll Up is a
plan to use zk-SNARKs to create very secure sidechains that would increase the
total capacity of a single Ethereum chain to 17,000 tps or more. With
sharding, where Ethereum operates 100 chains at once, that would mean Ethereum
would be able to achieve 1.7 million transactions per second.

------
wmf
The Gigablock Testnet (a tweaked version of Bitcoin) hit 1,000 tx/s and they
believe more tweaks can get them to 10,000 tx/s:
[https://scalingbitcoin.org/stanford2017/Day1/Stanford_2017.p...](https://scalingbitcoin.org/stanford2017/Day1/Stanford_2017.pptx.pdf)

Avalanche has done over 1,500 tx/s:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUy4jh5mGNZvLkjies1RWM4YuvJh5o2FYopNPV...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUy4jh5mGNZvLkjies1RWM4YuvJh5o2FYopNPVYwrRVGV)

------
pacuna
I think it would require significant architectural changes. As far as I know,
the replication and consensus protocol are just too slow.

------
youdarealmvp
The only thing I can find here is Teechain:
[https://lsds.doc.ic.ac.uk/content/achieving-1-million-
bitcoi...](https://lsds.doc.ic.ac.uk/content/achieving-1-million-bitcoin-
transactions-second)

------
ian0
Are there any traditional payments systems which do 1m trx / second?

~~~
ian0
VISA averages 1,750 TPS with bursts up to 24k TPS. Alipay did a burst of
256,000 trx / sec last year. [1]

1\. [https://thenextweb.com/asia/2017/03/06/largest-payments-
comp...](https://thenextweb.com/asia/2017/03/06/largest-payments-company-
world-people-never-heard/)

------
rayvy
Bitcoin not likely, but in my personal opinion EOS[1] (as of today) might be
the first. I think we're currently on 2nd gen blockchain, and if we stay here
(and Moore's Law continuing), then I think EOS will be the first to reach that
feat.

But seeing how fast the space is moving, another platform might come along in
a few years that has a better implementation than EOS (thus leading to more
TPS).

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-ab&q=eos+tr...](https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-ab&q=eos+transactions+per+second+live&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjlqbWcyKfeAhWDDiwKHT5-DiwQBQgrKAA&biw=1418&bih=715)

------
hnUserOct2018
BTC not likely... other protocols are more than likely.

------
FriedPickles
There are some “layer 2” protocols which could allow Bitcoin to achieve that
scale. Most notably [https://lightning.network](https://lightning.network).

~~~
youdarealmvp
Interesting.. but there's no concrete numbers/results for performance
anywhere, right?

